# Breaded Crispy Grilled Wings



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2007)

I've seen these done before but have never tried them myself.  WOW they were good!  I used 1 cup flour, 1 cup corn meal and about 1/4 of Wolfe Rub Original for the breading.  For the egg was was 2 eggs and about 3/4 cup of milk.  After breading I let the wings sit in the fridge so the breading would set good on the wings.  Grilled over direct heat (about 10 inches from the heat) @ 275* for about an hour and a half.  

These were some of the best chicken wings I've ever done, on the grill, oven or deep fryer!  My wife who is my worst critic even said I should do some whole chicken pieces for dinner like this one night!  THAT impressed me coming from her.  I'm gonna try it with pork chops too and maybe some green tomatoes today!!!  Oh yeah!

My wife also made her famous enchilada casserole to go along with the wings for the Redskins game!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 12, 2007)

So what you're trying to tell us is that you have invented" Larry's Shake n Bake wings"? How freakin cool is that..Want me to make a video about it and post it everywhere...? I invented the internet....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> So what you're trying to tell us is that you have invented" Larry's Shake n Bake wings"? How freakin cool is that..Want me to make a video about it and post it everywhere...? I invented the internet....



Actually I can't take credit for the recipe!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can too...It wouldn't have tasted good without that wolfe rub on them...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks great! I'm doing some thighs today. I'll try some that way!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you gotta point there!  I like the way you think!  I guess since Bruce has jumped ship being my Marketing Rep you can be my new Marketing Guru.  The Benefits are incredible!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you gotta point there!  I like the way you think!  I guess since Bruce has jumped ship being my Marketing Rep you can be my new Marketing Guru.  The Benefits are incredible!  [/quote:1nfw510x]I'll have to ask Greg first.. I don't need to get booted from anymore BBQ forums...j/k.. Greg is a really cool dude. I don't listen to wjat the other people say about him..He's allright!..I will be buying more rub though.. the stuff really makes the food taste good..It hits the spot lets say...Ok time for church..buy


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2007)

Sapo, has anyone ever told you that you look like
Larry the Cable Guy?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 12, 2007)

Pretty cool idea Larry! Gotta try that one of these days.


----------



## JWJR40 (Aug 12, 2007)

Larry, 
THose look great.  I told Patty about them and she wants to try them today.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 12, 2007)

Man those are awesome looking!!!   Thats what Im going to make on Tuesday (day off) now!

How did you keep direct heat at 275 for an hour and a half?  Im guessing you used a gas grill?

Thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Man those are awesome looking!!!   Thats what Im going to make on Tuesday (day off) now!
> 
> How did you keep direct heat at 275 for an hour and a half?  Im guessing you used a gas grill?
> 
> Thanks



I used *XL Primo Oval* which will hold temps rock steady.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sapo, has anyone ever told you that you look like
> Larry the Cable Guy?


No, only call me"stone cold" and "Wade Boggs" before he went bald....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 12, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I see Stone Cold alright...Can I get a hell yeah!


----------



## john a (Aug 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised that Cappy has not, he's slipping.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 13, 2007)

I tried some thighs using Larry mixture. They turned out crispy for sure! I did em indirect, then direct to crisp em up some more. GOOOD!
Thanks Larry.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 13, 2007)

Boy Larry they look deep fried Great Idea...


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 18, 2007)

I've done them too...got the recipe here They are awesome with buffalo wing sauce!!
http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/recipesWings.html

Al


----------

